# My SPaCE mUsic "embed" and "blocked content"



## jfizz (Nov 3, 2005)

on myspace i have been using the [blockedContent allowScriptAccess="never"src="url" autostart="true" loop="true" width="0" height="0"][/blockedContent] code to play music on my page. up until today it worked fine, but now where it says blocked content it should say embed and when it is embed, it automatically changes to the blocked content disabling the music to play on my page. can anyone please tell me how to fix this?
thanks !


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi Welcome to TSG! 

I have moved this to Web Deveolpment, I think you'll get more input here.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

MySpace does not allow the tag.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

they don't? i could of swore it was in my music video code untill i took it out. unless maybe they did allow it and then they didn't and thats why my music stoped=\
and for the music code, just use www.mygen.co.uk to have it coded for you. -cnelson.

btw; there should be a whole differant forum for myspace since it seems were getting a lot fo it lately.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

They used to allow it but not anymore.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

And MySpace has their own forum where everything here has already been covered.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

yes, but the forum on myspace is slow, and not nearly as friendly as here at TSG. =)


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

incase anyone wanted to know why those tags are disabled (there'll be coming back next week) http://fast.info/myspace/ <<< thats pretty intresting.


----------



## mizceifmaker (Nov 11, 2005)

just so you know the embed is working again on myspace......it was off for quite awhile


----------

